# Need help for open open common duct exploration, choledochoscopy, etc



## Snflwr81 (Oct 4, 2012)

I need help. The General Surgeon performed an open common duct exploration with choledochoscopy, placement of T-tube, and T-tube cholangiogram, multiple attempts at removing commnon duct stones. I have attached the op report. I just can't seem to figure out how to correctly code this one.


----------



## jplouffe (Oct 4, 2012)

Take a look at CPT code 47420.


----------



## Snflwr81 (Oct 5, 2012)

That was the code I was looking at along with 47550 and 74300, but I was unsure and wanted some opinions.


----------

